# 22.5 WSM or  Brinkmann Heavy Gauge Smoker with Off-Set Firebox



## drewed (May 18, 2015)

So I've pretty much it it down to between two smokers.   A large WSM or the Brinkmann Heavy Gauge Smoker with Off-Set Firebox.   The WSM is a WSM, not much needs to be said there.  What else needs to be said.  The brinkmann has the ability to add wood/ fuel to the fire with out opening up the smoke chamber and has more room/ easier access with the larger door, and is bigger than the WSM. It is also much heavier metal than the normal version of the brinkmann stuff.  It is also cheaper than the WSM.  
Pros/ cons ?   Help me spend my money. 












image.jpg



__ drewed
__ May 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ drewed
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (May 19, 2015)

There are some good videos on YouTube about mods on the vertical Brink. 

I love my WSM and it will most likely serve me for decades.  The lifespan of the Brink is far less, so the initial lower cost is lost in the long run when a replacement is required.

That said, I really like the basic design of the Brink. Quality control would be my concern.  Hopefully a vertical Brink owner will be along shortly.


----------



## chef willie (May 19, 2015)

wow....never saw a Brink like that...very interesting design. Obviously I know nothing about either first hand but have seen numerous posts on the versatility of the WSM and it has a very loyal following. IF you decide on the Brink I'll be curious on your input regarding performance. Sorry I couldn't answer the question.....we must each agonize in our own way over such purchases.....Willie


----------



## seenred (May 19, 2015)

I don't have direct experience with either of these rigs, but based on the reviews I've seen and the loyal following here at SMF, if it were my choice I'd choose the WSM.  It is well established as a great product, and by all accounts it's as close as you can get to a "set it and forget it" charcoal smoker.

There's my 2 cents...

Red


----------



## mdboatbum (May 19, 2015)

The vertical trailmaster has one attribute I really like, and that's the ability to hang sausages or bacon for smoking. Aside from that, were I in a similar dilemma, I think I'd go with the 22.5 WSM for ease of use, reliability, legendary customer service and very little need for "mods". The Brinkmann is fairly well known for being pretty leaky and requiring fairly extensive modification to seal it to the point that it will hold temperature. And even then, I'm pretty sure the Weber would go far longer on a load o fuel than the Brinkmann. 
So I guess the question is, do you want "open box, light coals and walk away" ease of use or do you like to tinker with and modify your smoker, then tend the fire for the entire cook?


----------



## bullfrog943 (May 19, 2015)

I have a 18.5 WSM and have not needed a single mod. Easy to use and control heat. A few weeks ago I cooked the following all at once in my 18.5.

2 Pork butts (8 lbs each)
2 Chickens (5 lbs each)
1 Buffalo Roost (3 lbs)

point being you can get even more in the 22.5 WSM.


----------



## drewed (May 27, 2015)

After looking closer at the offset, I found that only the doors are heavier gauge metal, the rest is still the thinner stuff, so I went with a WSM!!
Here it is all asembled on the deck.  I decided to put wheels on it right away












image.jpg



__ drewed
__ May 27, 2015






Looks nice sitting next to the old kettel












image.jpg



__ drewed
__ May 27, 2015







And put to bed with its blanket!












image.jpg



__ drewed
__ May 27, 2015


----------



## chevytech77 (May 27, 2015)

You won't be disappointed. I drug my feet not wanting to pay the big money for Weber stuff and I'm so kicking my own ass for doing that now. My WSM worked so good this past weekend that I can finally smoke the proper way, not babysitting the damn thing all day!


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2015)

I like the wheels,hopefully your neighbors don't wheel it off! Someone stole my racks and water bowl out of my truck! You will have a lot of fun with the WSM! Make sure to cook some beans,taters or whatever under your briskets and butts it adds great flavor!


----------



## drewed (May 28, 2015)

I do a version of Dutch's Beans, but Tater?!?!?  Yum!


----------



## gotsmoke80 (Jun 5, 2015)

At least I am not alone in this, I have alays fancied the Vertical smokers look,  but with all these testimonials about how you just set up the webber and let it do its thing I am half tempted just to jump aboard and start smoking ,


----------



## bullfrog943 (Jun 5, 2015)

GotSmoke, I understand your exact words and feelings. I was dead set on the vertical but the Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) was right there at Lowes set up where I could go over it and really look at it. Additional I've not needed a single Mod. My family says they feel guilty calling it a gift for me when they reap all the rewards. WSM and not looking back.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2015)

I love the casters! Nice work!


----------



## gotsmoke80 (Jun 27, 2015)

I ended up getting the brinkman  and user modded it out for half the price.  Smokes like a boss


----------



## fdannyw (Jun 27, 2015)

I did the same research and ended up going with the wsm and love it 













20150524_202636.jpg



__ fdannyw
__ Jun 27, 2015





 and the kettle was a Christmas gift 15yrs ago so I know the wsm will last


----------

